# Movie Review- An Unfinished Life



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Still in shock from his only son's death a decade ago, Einar has let his ranch fall into ruin along with his marriage. Now, Einar spends his days caring only for his hired handyman and last trusted friend, Mitch, who was gravely injured in an encounter with a grizzly bear. Einar intends to live out his days in this heartbroken solitude...until the very person he blames for his son's accident comes to town: his daughter-in-law Jean. Jean shows up broke, on the run with a girl named Griff, who she swears is the granddaughter Einar never knew he had. Suddenly, Einar's quiet life is turned upside down as anger and accusations resurface. But slowly, miraculously, 11 year-old Griff's curiosity about Western life, and her longing for a family and a father figure, begin to chip away at the stone that has become Einar's heart - opening up the way for unexpected connection, adventure, mercy and true reunion.

Good good movie. This is one movie that actually has intricate plots. Although I dont like J-Lo I could somewhat stand her in this movie. Robert Redford is as good as ever as Einar, the grandfather. Morgan Freeman plays an excellent ranch hand. The scenery is gorgeous and you can tell Redford had an influence in that. J-Lo plays the daughter in law who is running from a physically abusive boyfriend. 

Gladly there is only one sex scene and it is short and more so implied as you see nothing. More than that would take away from the movie. It shows a lesson in the end which includes many usual themes such as forgiveness, love ect that a lot of movies are lacking these days. It is classified as a Drama but there quite a few parts that you find yourself laughing at. Its cute and witty. I would say this is the movie to see in theaters. I give it an A-


----------

